# Laparoscopy-What happens?



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi ladies, I was wondering if someone can tell me what to expect from my Laparoscopy next week? I have read some info on the NHS website but wanted to hear some of your experiences. Was it ok, awful? I'm a bit nervous x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, try not to worry! Everyone has a different experience I think but mine wasn't too bad. They put you under general anaesthetic so you feel nothing of the operation at all and it takes less than an hour. You are inflated a bit (sounds weird, and I guess it is) so that the probes/camera can have a look around through two small incisions. I had one in my belly button and one just below my stomach.

Afterwards, you can take paracetamol for the pain and I found it only uncomfortable rather than very painful. You'll need a couple of days to rest as well. The worst I found was the shoulder pain; the gas irritates nerves in your abdomen, which gives you referred pain in your shoulders.

I was back at work two days afterwards and fully healed in two weeks. A good tip with the belly button stitches is to use a bit of antiseptic cream on it to help it heal better. Hope it goes ok for you!


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply, makes me feel much better! Hope your 7 week scan goes well x  x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

You're welcome, and thank you.


----------

